# Dubai, United Arab Emirates (UAE): Seeking players



## Babson99

I'm moving to Dubai in mid-January, and I'm looking for players or a DM for D+D 3.5.  All responses and leads appreciated.


----------



## Piratecat

I graduated from Babson in '88 -- but that doesn't help you one bit.


----------



## Darkness

There is a poster from the UAE (I think he's in Dubai, actually) on the rpg.net message boards. Dunno if he plays D&D though.


----------



## AussieDM

Thread Necromancy...

I may (99% chance) be taking a job in Dubai landing in Feb/March... am looking for D&D players and Blood Bowl players...


----------



## AussieDM

And I have landed here!  Currently in the Abu Dhabi area, but will soon be living in Dubai... any D&D players out there in the UAE??


----------



## DanChops

Ah man, talk about bad timing.  I was living in Muscat until recently - I would've loved to drive up for some D&D monthly or so.  I know there used to be a Warhammer store in the Mall of the Emirates; that might be a place to find gamers.  Good luck finding people!


----------



## WistfulRogue

AussieDM said:


> And I have landed here!  Currently in the Abu Dhabi area, but will soon be living in Dubai... any D&D players out there in the UAE??




Hi AussieDM!

I'm in Dubai and a colleague of mine is running an online FR campaign at N.Y. Times Bestselling Author R. A. Salvatore. You're welcome to join if you want. We're still looking for 2 more players before we commence.


----------

